# Japan Custom Installation Thread



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Folks,

So, I had this idea to start up this thread to showcase some installs from this part of the world since I'm living here and enjoy the hobby. I figure it may be entertaining as well as educational and motivating to us DIY folk and perhaps aspiring installers. The attention to detail in most of what goes on here is stunning.

The goal is to post up pics, links and or magazine scans from time to time. I will do my best to vary it up a bit. Now, I realize that descriptions won't be understood as they are in Japanese. However, I can try to be of assistance if there are any questions. 

If this is of no interest, let me know and I will stop posting and the mods can dump the thread! 

Feel free to contribute as well if you got something. Perhaps those from other countries around the world can create similar threads as well. 

Enjoy!

Pete


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, so my first contribution will be a link. Here you will find several different builds. Just click on the car image or name to the left and up comes build pics. 

My favs are the 2 Toyota Alphard builds closer to the bottom as I own the same vehicle! 

POWERSOUNDM Guest Demostration

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'd like to get a subscription to Car Audio. Have a couple issues here, those are the best car audio magazines that I have.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> I'd like to get a subscription to Car Audio. Have a couple issues here, those are the best car audio magazines that I have.


One of my favs as well. The big ones here are Car Audio, Sound Up and Autosound.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! 

I had been wondering where all of the ADS PX amplifiers had gone...Now I know


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

Great link! And some complex system setup too! Now I know why I couldn't find any Aliante Limited subs here...


----------



## betterbelizeit (Oct 4, 2009)

Love it Pete...great initiative!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Kick panel and steering wheel in the Aristo is the hotness


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Please keep them coming. Very inspiring.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

This is great! I am so glad you guys admire these installs as much as I do. I will keep things rolling along then. 

Like I said, I will vary things up a bit from basic type installs to all out custom types as I sort them out. 

Here we have a Toyota Estima build..

Start off with some deadening



















Real Schild is Japan's top and most widely used deadening material. It's fantastic.









































































That's the ODR RS-P90X processor in the middle. The baddest processor on the planet!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

storm said:


> Great link! And some complex system setup too! Now I know why I couldn't find any Aliante Limited subs here...


Tons of past installs here used the Aliante subs. Japan ended up with most of them I imagine. As well as the ADS PX 310 subs and amps.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

though some of these examples dont show it, staring at a lot of the japanese built installs have given me a lot of inspiration and ideas over the years...i absolutely love the ones that are based on a simple elegant principle 

b


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW! Incredible work in here. Excellent choice in equipment, but I could care less for the over the top body kits and neon. Just my opinion, but the work is truly something to be proud of, whomever did it.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I found an install from an Indonesian magazine in an Accord Station Wagon. I'll say the lighting doesn't properly show things off, but it looks like high end gear, things that wouldn't be out of place here. Okay, it's not Japan...but I wanted to share... 

Torque - Google Books


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Something to note is the attention to detail and craftsmanship of these installs. Its very difficult to find that level of commitment from installers in the US. Prevalent attitude for installers is " I cant see it from my house" and they let stuff go out the door that would get people fired in Japan.
ƒKƒŒ�[ƒWƒVƒ‡ƒEƒGƒC�@“X‚Ìƒfƒ‚ƒJ�[

still one of my favorite installs of all time and best sounding cars I have heard to date.I Spent YEARs trying to replicate aspects of this install


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Something to note is the attention to detail and craftsmanship of these installs. Its very difficult to find that level of commitment from installers in the US. Prevalent attitude for installers is " I cant see it from my house" and they let stuff go out the door that would get people fired in Japan.
> ƒKƒŒ�[ƒWƒVƒ‡ƒEƒGƒC�@“X‚Ìƒfƒ‚ƒJ�[
> 
> still one of my favorite installs of all time and best sounding cars I have heard to date.I Spent YEARs trying to replicate aspects of this install


Definitely. Reminiscent of solid old school installs. Very clean, very clean indeed. I think as a culture, Japan is more efficient, with pride (honor) in the work they do. Not a stereotype, because of course everyone is different, but generally there's a pride in the work produced.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Something to note is the attention to detail and craftsmanship of these installs. Its very difficult to find that level of commitment from installers in the US. Prevalent attitude for installers is " I cant see it from my house" and they let stuff go out the door that would get people fired in Japan.
> ƒKƒŒ�[ƒWƒVƒ‡ƒEƒGƒC�@“X‚Ìƒfƒ‚ƒJ�[
> 
> still one of my favorite installs of all time and best sounding cars I have heard to date.I Spent YEARs trying to replicate aspects of this install


oh lord...memories, i remember you telling me all aobut the shoei teg more than 10 years ago lol


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> oh lord...memories, i remember you telling me all aobut the shoei teg more than 10 years ago lol


Its a Civic....we did end up getting a 94 Civic for Lori, But by that time I was sick of trying to recreate that install....


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Something to note is the attention to detail and craftsmanship of these installs. Its very difficult to find that level of commitment from installers in the US. Prevalent attitude for installers is " I cant see it from my house" and they let stuff go out the door that would get people fired in Japan.
> ƒKƒŒ�[ƒWƒVƒ‡ƒEƒGƒC�@“X‚Ìƒfƒ‚ƒJ�[
> 
> still one of my favorite installs of all time and best sounding cars I have heard to date.I Spent YEARs trying to replicate aspects of this install


Exactly! It's all in the details with these guys in everything they do.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> though some of these examples dont show it, staring at a lot of the japanese built installs have given me a lot of inspiration and ideas over the years...i absolutely love the ones that are based on a simple elegant principle
> 
> b


Bing, so interesting you mention this because it is exactly how I felt when looking at your installs! You too are an artist my friend. 

I am a big fan of the same type installs you describe(and perform). I promise too try to showcase more of those. 

Btw, we are about due for another one of yours...


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Speaking of attention to detail...

Take a peak at these 2 pics from my own personal install. For details please click my link. 
This is being done right now by a good friend of mine who runs 1 man install shop here. 
It's coming along fantastic. It will house (2)2300SE's and (1)4200.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Here we have a very nice Lexus install


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

man, I really love the trunk of that lexus, if only I could do something like that....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

nah, i am like the poor man's version of most of these installs, limited by budget, time and of course my own lack of skill 

but maybe one can say my install is more achievable than these awesome masterpieces hehe

b


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> nah, i am like the poor man's version of most of these installs, limited by budget, time and of course my own lack of skill
> 
> but maybe one can say my install is more achievable than these awesome masterpieces hehe
> 
> b


You are a modest person. It's really refreshing in this day and age of shameless self promotion. Your installs are beautiful, don't sell yourself short.

To the OP: Keep em coming!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

that escalade at the end is


----------



## BigBear (Mar 11, 2009)

nirschl said:


> Here we have a very nice Lexus install


What deck/stereo is that?
looks hella nice.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

ODR, don't remember the part number but I owned one at one time.


----------



## BigBear (Mar 11, 2009)

Kenny_Cox said:


> ODR, don't remember the part number but I owned one at one time.


Thanks!
Found it. 

Pioneer ODR RSD7R i believe.


Ouch on the price lol


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

nirschl said:


> Real Schild is Japan's top and most widely used deadening material. It's fantastic.


Is it pronounced "Real Skilled"? Sounds kinda arrogant.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Griffith said:


> Is it pronounced "Real Skilled"? Sounds kinda arrogant.


haha, no it is pronounced "Real Shield!" Perhaps you were joking


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

BigBear said:


> What deck/stereo is that?
> looks hella nice.


That is the RS-D7XII ODR deck. The newer model is as you can guess, the RS-D7XIII(black). It started out as just the RS-D7X(silver) which came out right after the first DEX-P01 or P9. Upgrades followed fast. 

The latest model is sick. Superior SQ on all levels. I did not think there would be a real difference when listening between it and the DEH-P01.....I was wrong
When paired with it's processor the RS-P90X it is unbeatable. This is why it will be finding it's way in my van in the near future!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is a cool console build-up in a van done by an Autobacs in Tokyo. 

craftbeat�yƒNƒ‰ƒtƒgƒr�[ƒg�zƒJƒXƒ^ƒ€Ž{�H—á

And here is another full blown console build. As you can see I was doing some research for my own install and ran across several builds. 

http://kanazawa.cockpit-shop.jp/shopconcept/customize.html?ymon=2009/07&cat=68

A couple more...

http://www.rakuten.co.jp/morisan/550652/1896998/

http://www.m-e-i.jp/install/toyota4.html


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

nah, i dont think its modesty, i think its just honesty. i mean its the truth right? if i sit here and claim i am just as badass as these guys and my installs are just as advanced, a simple side by side comparison would result in one laughing ones pants off 

back on topic...we seriously need to find a good source for JDM audio mags here...

can i pay you (OP) and you can mail me a crap load?

b


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

The A/C relocation is job they all do is pretty creative. I never would have thought of doing something like that.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is an interesting(to me atleast) little fact too, I'd say 95% of all installs here are done without the use of FRP and fiberglass. They don't like using it at all. This includes all those pillars and door pods and such that you are seeing.

They first make extremely close tolerance cuts and then fill in and shape with carbon fiber puddy and then a polyester filler afterwards. I have some of the carbon fiber puddy that I use for my own DIY projects and it's awesome! Easy to sand and very strong! 

One of the cool things about the mags over here is they do write ups in the back for the DIY folks with pics showing how to do stuff like pillars and such. 

I'll make some scans of a few.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> nah, i dont think its modesty, i think its just honesty. i mean its the truth right? if i sit here and claim i am just as badass as these guys and my installs are just as advanced, a simple side by side comparison would result in one laughing ones pants off
> 
> back on topic...we seriously need to find a good source for JDM audio mags here...
> 
> ...


Bing, I would not mind doing that. However, I warn you that the weight and shipping cost could potentially be brutal for just mags. 

Car Audio runs 930yen an issue
Sound Up 880yen
Autosound is more but not sure at the moment. 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## sands1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow thanks for posting these links ........wicked stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

sands1 said:


> Wow thanks for posting these links ........wicked stuff!!!!!!!!!!


No problem. I think that's what this site is for!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> nah, i dont think its modesty, i think its just honesty. i mean its the truth right? if i sit here and claim i am just as badass as these guys and my installs are just as advanced, a simple side by side comparison would result in one laughing ones pants off
> 
> back on topic...we seriously need to find a good source for JDM audio mags here...
> 
> ...


Borders and Barnes and Noble can sometimes special order them in for you. I remember someone years ago doing that, but you had to commit to basically a subscription plus a little extra


----------



## BigBear (Mar 11, 2009)

nirschl said:


> That is the RS-D7XII ODR deck. The newer model is as you can guess, the RS-D7XIII(black). It started out as just the RS-D7X(silver) which came out right after the first DEX-P01 or P9. Upgrades followed fast.
> 
> The latest model is sick. Superior SQ on all levels. I did not think there would be a real difference when listening between it and the DEH-P01.....I was wrong
> When paired with it's processor the RS-P90X it is unbeatable. This is why it will be finding it's way in my van in the near future!


its damn sexy thats for sure.

way out of my price range though.. 
one of these days ill get a hold of one lol


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

nirschl said:


> Here is an interesting(to me atleast) little fact too, I'd say 95% of all installs here are done without the use of FRP and fiberglass. They don't like using it at all. This includes all those pillars and door pods and such that you are seeing.
> .


So are you saying all the enclosures and molded large parts aren't
done with some sort of resin and mat? I would love to know what
products, because I'm ALWAYS looking for a better way to skin a
cat. I can see where molding small parts like pillars are done with 
a putty or one sort or another. Maybe it will catch on here where
one doesn't have to use hard ass hell to sand kittyhair, rather use
microballoons, silica, quick fair. It just makes it so easy, sets up 
rather fast and is super easy to cut down and shape.

I think one of the reasons why you see people paying big money 
here for mediocre workmanship, is we don't like confrontation in
the work place. How many of us have seen installs and when the
owner tells us how much he/she paid you hold back "FOR THAT"
We are a people that tends to settle, rather than demand the 
very best we can get for our money.

The link / installs you posted are really nice quality work. I would
like to see the work under the panels that you don't see. Can you
post some of that?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

for a long time I fiberglassed everything and I mean everything and anything possible. Then after working with Steve Head on my car and watching how many installers did things I make a shocking revelation. You can do alot of stuff with wood and its actually more stable in the end. Wood and some filler can go along way and if you want a nice glossy painted finish. just seal the wood, primer and paint. Less hassle than filling and sanding body filler until the cows come home to get the right finish.


I remember reading an interview with Gary Biggs in a car magazine. He said when he 1st started installing, he upgraded the factory speakers and put a 6.5 in the doors. To make it fit better he used massive amounts of expanding foam and carved it down to the right shape. Now he knows enough, that all he has to do is cut a Ring out of a piece of wood, secure it to the door, screw the speaker in and done.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

have been to japan several times last year
WERE THE [email protected]#$ HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING?????!!!!
these installs really rock!!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

pankrok said:


> have been to japan several times last year
> WERE THE [email protected]#$ HAVE YOU BEEN HIDING?????!!!!
> these installs really rock!!


Been here! 

Btw, your install looks fantastic. I love the pillars.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

thank you mate!
ok I usually visit yokohama, nagoya and some times osaka and kioto.
one of these cars must in my way , isn't it?


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

hmmm 
I suppose all these babies are around Yamagata area , which is out of range for me.
anyway at least I can see the photos ...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

could you post the name of the c-fiber putty that you used. it sounds like a very interesting product, thanx!


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

great idea and pictures nirchil! i love that ic of the system diagram incorporated into the install - pretty unique idea


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

amitaF said:


> could you post the name of the c-fiber putty that you used. it sounds like a very interesting product, thanx!


Yeah, I can do that. I'm out and about at the moment on my iPhone. I'll snap a couple pics once I get home.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is one for the Subaru fans. This is a Legacy wagon. 


















































































Cheers!

Pete


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Thought some of you might find this interesting. This is a console build up from start to finish in a Toyota Alphard like I own. 

??????????3?????????1??????????????

??????????4?????????2??????????????

??????????5????????????????

Basically, I am just tossing out things that might give some ideas for your own present and future installations. 

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

When I saw the first pictures of the piece behind the seats, I was expecting a motorized LCD TV to come out of it. That looks like it belongs in a limo here or something. Really nice work.

Jay


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> Something to note is the attention to detail and craftsmanship of these installs. Its very difficult to find that level of commitment from installers in the US. Prevalent attitude for installers is " I cant see it from my house" and they let stuff go out the door that would get people fired in Japan.
> ƒKƒŒ�[ƒWƒVƒ‡ƒEƒGƒC�@“X‚Ìƒfƒ‚ƒJ�[
> 
> still one of my favorite installs of all time and best sounding cars I have heard to date.I Spent YEARs trying to replicate aspects of this install



They have a few things in Japan that many people in America just don't have....Pride in workmanship.....and discipline.

Sorry to say it but when a shop in the US does good work it *REALLY* stands out.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

One of the main reasons I got interested in fabrication was that I wasn't impressed by any of the work I saw first hand......my eyes were naturally drawn to all those imperfections that would get all those workers fired in Japan.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

nirschl said:


>


Is this thing back lit? That is sick! I would love to do something like that in my trunk. How did you do the picture itself?


----------

